# COMPETITION - WIN A NEW VIKING PROFISH KAYAK



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

*Do you want to WIN a New Viking PROFISH Kayak?*

*Well AKFF'ers, it's your lucky day *

*VIKING KAYAKS, one of Australias' most well known kayak manufacturers, have just released their eagerly anticipated new yak design, the PROFISH. This new 4.3 metre long, 77cm wide, 28kg kayak is loaded with features that even the most hard-core kayak fishermen will love. The hull shape and Tempo-style rudder system ensures a quick, stable and smooth paddle through most conditions, and the cockpit design has been developed with the fisherman in mind. The new 30 litre centre well has many uses including esky, live bait storage, tackle box or fish keeper and the fishfinder hatch is also a unique feature of the Profish. With prices starting at around $1595, this kayak represents cutting edge design at an affordable price. Check out www.vikingkayak.com.au for more details on Viking kayak models. Info on the Profish should be up on their website very soon, however in the meantime here are some early photos to whet your appetite.*










































*AKFF/Win a Profish Competition.*

*In conjunction with VIKING KAYAKS, the Australian Kayak Fishing Forum (AKFF) has one VIKING PROFISH kayak (including paddle, standard rudder, seat and delivery to nearest capital city) to give away. This prize is valued at nearly $2000 and is GOING TO BE WON by one lucky AKFF'er*.

To be in with a chance to win this great prize, you'll firstly need to register your details and you'll receive a special Viking Profish competition number. You'll then need to enter the monthly fishing competition, and catch a legal fish which will need to be photographed alongside your special Viking Profish competition number. As a condition of entry you also MUST have your kayak showing in the photo. If you do that, you'll be automatically entered into the draw.

The competition will run throughout the months of March, April and May, so if you enter a photo showing your rego number in all 3 months, then you'll get 3 entries. Enter just once and you'll get one entry. At the end of the comp period (after May comp) we will draw a random winner from all entries received. It's a simple as that!

So, if you'd like to be in with a chance to win, heres what you now need to do.

*CONDITIONS.* Only AKFF members who live in Australia and have a minimum of 50 posts are eligible to enter this competition. If you have 50 posts or more, and want to win a new Viking PROFISH kayak and accessories valued at nearly $2000, please follow the instructions below.

*STEP 1.* Register for competition entry by emailing your Full Name (and username) and Postal Address details to [email protected], using Viking Profish as the email heading. Please don't use the pm service for this. By registering for this competition you also agree to receive future information from AKFF and its competition sponsors.

*STEP 2. *Keep an eye on this thread, and a day or 2 before the comp period starts we will put up a list of entrants and your special competition numbers (please note - new comp numbers will be issued to every entrant, every month. Do not use the same number every month.)

*STEP 3. *Go fishing during each monthly comp period and take a photo of your (legal sized) catch alongside your special comp number. The number can be written onto a piece of paper, your hand, your brag mat, your yak or anywhere else - just as long as it's clearly shown in the photo. (See example below). Please note-your kayak MUST also be shown in the photo.










*STEP 4. * Check back on this thread before the start of every monthly comp (March-May) as new numbers will be issued for every participant just before the start of each monthly comp. Remember -you must first email [email protected] with your name/address details to register for your chance to win. Even if you did not enter the first month, you can still enter up to and including the May comp period. Last entries will be accepted Wednesday 30th April ( a couple of days before May comp starts).

*STEP 5. * Enter each monthly fishing comp to give yourself maximum chance of winning. Remember however that only one fish can be entered per angler per month. Each time you enter correctly you'll get one entry into the comp. 3 monthly entries = 3 chances to win.

*STEP 6. *At the end of the comp period we will draw out the winner. Remember - everyone who enters the competition correctly is in with a chance to win!!! The draw will be totally random and everyone stands a chance to win this great prize.

*I'd like to thank Alex / Viking Kayaks for getting on board with this exciting new AKFF initiative and providing such a great prize. AKFF is growing rapidly, and it's great that the kayak manufacturers are getting behind the forum to provide such great support. I'd also like to wish good luck to all entrants!*

Note... The AKFF Moderators will not be eligible to enter this comp /win this prize. We're taking one for the team again.... :? Bugger 8)

With support of companies such as Viking Kayaks, we hope to be able to continue to bring you great competitions such as this one in the future, and keep AKFF as the number one yak fishing site in Australia. Good luck!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't believe I'm reading this. What a great comp. Well done Alex / Viking Kayaks and well done mods. I'd better learn how to catch fish.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

so, 1 email and then check this thread every month for new numbers..?

yeehaaa!!!!!!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Wow how cool is this  what a prize  AND I WANT TO WIN :lol:


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW.. awesome idea Alex, gerat yak and great competition


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Excellent idea guys, one lucky AKFFer is gonna be very darn lucky.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

This is incredible!!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

AGREE AGREE AGREE!!!!! fantastic idea! thanks for letting us be part of it!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Alex and AKFF mods {again ] for a great contest and an unbeliavable prize , i cant believe this, i guess there goes my aversion to photographing my fish and entering them in a contest , iM GUNNA WIN THIS BEAUTY , SO LOOKOUT KINGFISH AND SALMON , bazzas comin fer ya . :lol: :lol: :lol: YEEHAAAAA. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW!!! What a great prize!!!!!!!

Nice work, thanks Alex and thanks AKFF


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Fantastic effort to all concerned, well done. Gotta love Yakkin 8) 8) 8)

Regards

Biggles


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Great stuff from Viking, Alex and AKKF.

P.S. What's our privacy policy?


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

There will certainly be one very happy yakker at the end of this!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:   
WHAT A GREAT PRIZE !!


----------



## wiseguy (Jan 18, 2008)

What a competition.... Looks like this baby is coming down to tassie :wink:

Well done guys for offering such a prize


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks alex and akff....WOW what else can i say.....

except %$#*&^%$#%$ rain glad it is run over a few months might have a chance......


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

great comp and the yak looks fantastic!, love the centre hatch, please let me win :lol: :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

excellent stuff Alex and Viking, great to see an Aussie yakking company supporting the forum.

Cheers Dave


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

thats awesome...
problem is only 41 posts to go :lol: :lol:


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

holy shit.. :shock: bring it on...top effort guys !! :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

What a bonus to an already great forum! Top stuff!

Entry sent!


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow. What a prize! I dips me lid to the Viking people for such a nice gesture. Note to self - make more posts...fast!


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, some of us are going to have to get talkative, real fast. Great competition.


----------



## GOF (Dec 10, 2006)

Great effort by all involved - thanks.

Like a lot of others I must now stop my strong silent type impersonation & start posting!!


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

hard core!!!!!!


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Whoah :shock: ! No way :shock: . Fantastic comp and prize 8) . My omg-ness knows no bounds :shock: . Thank you to everyone involved  ....Unbelievable :shock: ....excuse me have email to send.


----------



## darkhorse (Jan 21, 2008)

Ditto - great comp and prize. For those of us who choose to jump in.....are photographs of speared fish acceptable for entry or is the comp limited to line caught only???

D


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Beats sleeping your way to the top :shock: :shock: :lol:

Awesome.....


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

This Kayak looks amazing. I spend alot of time on this forum but I dont post much. That might now be changing.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Alex,

That is a fantastic prize to offer. Also well done to all, who have given time and resources into organising this competition!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the fact that you have to catch a legal fish to enter the comp, it encourages people to get out and go fishing (and maybe gives them an excuse for the misses  ) 
I also like the fact that it isn't the size (as long as its legal) or species of the fish you catch and that everyone has an equal chance  and WOW what a prise!!!!!! awesome work!!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

A great idea that seems to be very popular. It is good to see the AKFF site is growing in this manner. Keep up the good work.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome.

Cant wait to have a crack. by my just legal fish or toad fish entries probably wont count 

Looks like a nice yak, would love to have one. everything you need, and a sleek design


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeeha,
Great stuff.
David


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks alex -I would love to win the new viking


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Awesome work Mods / Viking people. Great to see much a nice prize.

My girlfriends been complaining she cant come out kayaking with me, so this is perfect....now i have an excuse why I have to go fishing a lot more often for the next few months...im tying to win her a kayak. How could she get angry with me now


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Great comp... Great Yak... Great Scott, I don't have enough posts to enter yet :shock:

Still got a week to get my 50 up!

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

Great comp.......cheers Straddie


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: what a competition!! :lol: :lol: what a prize!!i couldnt believe my eyes


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I will be in this


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Great prize. Thanks for the opprtunity. No excuses for not taking the Mrs for a fish if we win this ! 
Cheers.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done to all those involved and good luck!!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

This is awesome guys, well done.

I'll start building the shelf for it now, my son has seen it and reckons it's going to be his :lol:


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

great prize -thanks guys-bev


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

I want one! Thanks to all at Viking for working with AKFF and supplying a new yak for the comp!


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got my reg in today,

Good luck to all who have entered.

"NOW, LET THE GAMES BEGIN!"

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Typical of a quality Queensland company!!!! Always ready to offer a good deal across the country! On ya, Alex.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Where will i get my number from? pm box,email?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

OK... which of these 3 threads do we post our photos?


----------



## fisulater (Oct 14, 2007)

Bit of a bummer for us people with less than 50 posts though.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Can we expect to see another 45 posts in March, Fisulator?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

So i've sent in my details,do i get my number at the end of this month for April?


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Its all well and good to spam your way to 50 posts with 1 line replys, the part I dont like is you wont hear from them once they get those 50posts and are in the free competition.

What is it with everyone wanting to make a days fishing into a competition, I'll never understand it and think it does a good job of bringing out the worst in some people.

But hey, Ive said my bit and now I'll move along 

Cheers
'Baldy


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah im not too keen on competetive fishin myself Baldy,but just think of that profish :lol:


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Personally I think that the 50 post rule is a great Idea.

It shows a level of commitment to the sport and as mentioned earlier stops those who are only in for the prize (profit) from spoiling the whole concept.

I have been a watcher for many months and inly recently started any posting myself. I see that competitions breed a healthy environment on the forum.

Congrats to the administrators / moderators for their maintaining of the site.

Oh look .... there's another post for me ....... getting closer to the 50 .... lol


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank goodness it is at random, was a bit worried when I thought fish size was a judgment part, well off to email :shock:

What happens with who wins it?


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome comp. Well done.
Cheers
Stue


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

can i still enter? i thought the comp was closed????


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

beardys said:


> can i still enter? i thought the comp was closed????


Too late to get a number for March, unfortunately, but not to late to enter a fish, if you already have a number. 

Red.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

So can we still get a number for April now. I dont wanna blink and miss the post like March.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah,

Me too 8)


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

hairymick said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Me too 8)


Me Toooo
I did the email thing like the other thread said. Does the April part start this weekend or next ???

(I guess its still March till Monday)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah like-wise
I've e-mailed and not seen anything ... will it auto come through for April
do I need to reregister for Ap. or am I having a seniors moment and totally missed something ? :?


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

I am still waiting to hear as well and once we have the number can we enter anytime through April????

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Same also,entered my details a month ago.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Please read the original post again guys.. Everything is outlined in there.

The March period started 1 March and ended 9 March.

The April comp period starts THIS Saturday 5th April and ends the following Sunday 13th. NEW COMPETITION NUMBERS will be issued to EVERY REGISTERED ENTRANT later this week, so please keep your eyes on the site for details.

Thanks


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> beardys said:
> 
> 
> > can i still enter? i thought the comp was closed????
> ...


This was posted on the 22/03/08...I was under the impression that the March comp period was only from the 01/03/08 through to the 09/03/08???

Am I reading the comp rules wrong???

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Will do...Thanks mate....


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

What a wonderful competition! I would have been so glad for a chance to win that!

I thought the conditions of entry are great ... all except ONE. 50 Posts?????? I understand what you are trying to achieve with that one but ....... as a moderater on another (non-yakking) group, I know that fifty posts of "On yer mate" and "Nice yak!" don't add up to one thoughtfully written and helpful article. As a new member on AKFF, I won't be entering this comp 

I hope you will have a similar comp, the year after next. It will take me about that long to make fifty posts.

That Viking Profish looks like a superb design and I will be itching to meet someone who buys one .... so's I can beg a test paddle. I reckon there might be one of these in my future!

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Lazybugger.

I feel bad now, that I caused you the hassle of replying to my post! I totally agree with your reasoning and I did understand the rationale. And I wouldn't have approached it any differently. if I was one of the mods.

I do take my hat off to all of you for the effort you put into making this such a wonderful site. I have spent many pleasurable hours already, reading through loads of helpful information. I've had some great laughs also. You have a wonderful membership here.

My post wasn't intended as a complaint in any way. I really was just saying that its an excellent comp that you have organized and I'd be in it if I could. Also wasn't kidding about the Viking Profish. It seems to me to be the most delightfully logical layout that I have come across. The incresed deck storage, at the expense of in-hull will be a great idea for those who carry the kind of gear that they want to access on the water ..... like divers and fishos.

If it paddles like it looks, it will be my next must-have pipe dream. Made me feel proud, when I found that its an Aussie boat. I'll be watching out for every bit of info that is posted about this model.

Cheers Mate,

AndyC


----------



## Ferrins (Apr 7, 2008)

can I get in orange?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

FYI - THIS COMPETITION RAN AND FINISHED *LAST YEAR*. Its now 2009 - not 2008!

I've had several emails recently looking to enter the comp so I just wanted to REINFORCE that this comp has now FINISHED..

Thanks, now move along, nothing to see here. 8)


----------

